

Awesome indie game coder makes his own jaw-dropping tools - willvarfar
http://vimeo.com/18423305

======
swah
Its great how he says he can do alone if only he generates procedural worls,
and avoid textures, etc. Unfortunately his game is kinda hard to understand.

Related, he gives programming tips for the beginner:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Rq8nZzL...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Rq8nZzLLKqQJ:iloapp.quelsolaar.com/blog/news%3FHome%26post%3D45+&cd=2&hl=pt-
BR&ct=clnk)

------
willvarfar
tools are like 16 minutes in

